# Need Help Building Pen Wood/Supplies Inventory List For State Farm



## les-smith (Jun 12, 2013)

I've got to come up with a inventory list of all of my pen making stuff. We lost everything in the May 20th tornado. We literally had to scope everything in our garage one shovel at a time into a wheelbarrow and sift it with our hands to find stuff. The picture with the SUV is our garage with the SUV on top. We had two neighboor's cars on our house, and one on our driveway. Jesus has blessed us emensily through this difficult time, State Farm is doing their part without any problems so far, but now we have to start creating an inventry of everything. 

We've got a rental house and now begins the task of creating an inventory of all our items. I had a lot of pen making wood, equipment, and supplies. I kept it organized very well, but I never kept an actual inventory of what I had.

I was hoping that someone could share with me an inventory list that they use, so that I might be able to better figure out what I had. I'm not looking for the quantities of what you have, just a list of named items. Or maybe direct me to an inventory list. As you can imagine the task of inventorying all of our stuff for the insurance company is going to be a monumental task. We are finaly to a point where we can start do the inventory, up to now we have just been trying to put the pieces together so as to live life some what normal.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 12, 2013)

I am awfully sorry for your losses in the tornado.  I have a fair number of relatives in that area of OK and some were more fortunate than others.
I don't know if this will work or not but if you go to Penventory - Please Login  you can register and use the sytem to track all kinds of pen making materials.  You may be able to use it to help recreate your inventory list.


----------



## jsolie (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't have an inventory list, but I sure do hope you can get things sorted out.  I can't even imagine what you're having to work through.  Hopefully the contents of that Ruger box in the last picture are still intact--assuming it's your box.


----------



## jyreene (Jun 12, 2013)

Are they asking for exact types of woods? I can do a quick ish inventory this weekend and send it too you. I don't have near as much stuff as most in here though but I'll try and help.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, Les!!!

We hear about and see pics of tornados.  REALLY hits home when someone you KNOW goes through it----

I have often heard you should take a movie of your house, so you can prove what was there.  (Too late at this point, but...)

I would approach it, just like taking a movie.  I walk down the stairs, turn on the lights and to my right is some wood, cut into the size slats I need for making peppermills--the rack has four shelves and they are 24" deep.  Redheart, zebrawood, wenge, rosewood, yellowheart.  Four feet wide, each board 3/8 surfaced for glue up.
Probably 6" of each, about 16 board at 2 feet long each.

Next shelf is acrylester pen blanks.  3 containers at about 90 blanks per container.
Next shelf is a drying shelf---maybe six glued-up peppermill blanks.
Bottom shelf--I forget

Next shelving unit is all plastic pen blanks--probably 6 containers at 90 each per shelf,  4 shelves.

Next unit...........

You get the drift----walk through your shop, mentally.

BIG JOB!!!!  But it will give you a good estimate of what you had.

My sincere sympathy to you and your family!!!

Ed


----------



## tim self (Jun 12, 2013)

As Ed said, it sucks worse when its one of our own.  I wish there were something I could do to assist.  Good advise about the movie in your head though.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Jun 12, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Wow, Les!!!
> 
> We hear about and see pics of tornados.  REALLY hits home when someone you KNOW goes through it----
> 
> ...



We had a fire 20 years ago and had to do the same thing. Ed is right on. This is the best method for "remembering" what you had. Best of luck.


----------



## BKelley (Jun 12, 2013)

Les,
Like you, I don't keep an inventory, keep promising myself I will list all my equipment and supplies.  You know "Roundtoit".  I can tell you this, when you get rebuilt and start with pens again let me know.  I can help replenish your blank supply.  I think others will be glad to pitch in also.

Ben


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 12, 2013)

Les, about 25 years ago our home in Granbury Texas was totaled by fire and we did not have an inventory. The home was insured for $140,000.00 and contents for $112.00, 80% of home (Standard at the times) we did what Ed said also but started at the back bedroom and worked or way forward. We were told to inventory the largest merchandise first (Furniture) then the next size (Electronics) then the Linens ( you won't believe how much linens you accumalate in 15 years ) by the time we got to the game room we were already over $112,000.00. Now you might have full replacement and need to count everything but if you have a set amount of coverage ask your Insurance that when you reach that amount could you stop.
If you need any help let me know and I could spend a couple of week-ends helping out.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Jun 12, 2013)

If you remember the vendors you bought stuff from I'll bet they could email you details of all your orders.  Especially if you explain your situation.  That way you would also have pricing information for the insurance company.

Ed


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 12, 2013)

parklandturner said:


> If you remember the vendors you bought stuff from I'll bet they could email you details of all your orders.  Especially if you explain your situation.  That way you would also have pricing information for the insurance company.
> 
> Ed




This will probably just skim the surface, but it is a GREAT idea for part of your information!!


----------



## stonepecker (Jun 12, 2013)

Our deepest sympathy for what you have gone through.

Sending prayers and hope that life treats you better for a long time to come.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sorry you and your family have to got through this. Glad you are OK. Your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 13, 2013)

Good idea on the penventory.  I signed up for that some years ago, but had forgotten about it.  I'v econtacted some of the vendors.  I thought of that when I was looking for prices on Amazon.  They go way back on stuff you've order.  Got some of my woodworking tools threw them.

Thanks for the thoughts and prayer.  I really helps, it's a struggle to keep from getting down in the dumps, but the Lord has been providing.  I just wished he'd provide 30 hours in a day so we could get some of this stuff done.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 13, 2013)

jyreene said:


> Are they asking for exact types of woods? I can do a quick ish inventory this weekend and send it too you. I don't have near as much stuff as most in here though but I'll try and help.


 
They haven't specifically, but they have requested quality info (ie: Dillard's brand or Wal-mart brand).  So, I thought I'd need to provide a list of types because some are way more valuable then others.  I might ought to talk to them and see if I can just give one big bulk price and call it pen blanks.

Thanks for the offer to do an inventory, don't go to a lot of trouble.  I was hoping someone would have a spreadsheet type of inventory they could just e-mail me and I could go from there.  I'd say if you have to go out and hand write everything hold off, if I can't get something squared away I'll e-mail/PM and see if we can't worj together on something.  Thanks for the offer I appreciate it.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 13, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Les, about 25 years ago our home in Granbury Texas was totaled by fire and we did not have an inventory. The home was insured for $140,000.00 and contents for $112.00, 80% of home (Standard at the times) we did what Ed said also but started at the back bedroom and worked or way forward. We were told to inventory the largest merchandise first (Furniture) then the next size (Electronics) then the Linens ( you won't believe how much linens you accumalate in 15 years ) by the time we got to the game room we were already over $112,000.00. Now you might have full replacement and need to count everything but if you have a set amount of coverage ask your Insurance that when you reach that amount could you stop.
> If you need any help let me know and I could spend a couple of week-ends helping out.


 
Roy, Thanks for the offer of help, I'll let you know.  Your idea of doing the big stuff first is a great idea.  Our content coverage is $80K, I figured I'd need to get to about $120K so they can depreciate it down to $80K, but get to the top dollar amount as quick as possible is what I want to do.  We do have actual replacement value on our policy, but they said they will depreciate stuff first and then gives us the difference when we replace the items and send them the reciept.


----------



## manik (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss, but I am glad your family is OK. My sister lives near Norman and we call after each big storm to make sure she was OK. 

As to your need for inventory, I don't have a spreadsheet, but there is a spreadsheet that was used for a group buy last year. Maybe that would help.

The link is here http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/october-group-buy-craft-supplies-102716/ . 

At least it has the pen kits listed and the prices as of last year.

It would not be hard to expand that to add a section for wood and another for tools.

Maybe this will help.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f21/october-group-buy-craft-supplies-102716/


----------



## John Pratt (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. It might help also if you can go into a fellow turners shop and remember the things you had, (i.e. "Oh yeah, I forgot I had two of those, or three of these"). I am just down the road in Lawton and I know there are a couple other pen turners in the area. If you need to look at the shop, you are welcome anytime. Although my turning stuff isn't anywhere near my flat work stuff you can get a pretty good idea.

A future lesson for the other turners, really anyone, take a home movie even if it is with your phone of your house and contents, it really helps to jar the memory and show evidence to the insureance company that you really did own the stuff. Since we also live in Tornado alley, we did ours a couple years ago and it is probably a good time to do it again.


----------



## Russknan (Jun 13, 2013)

Les, I can't imagine what you have gone through. It's difficult just to read your story and look at the pictures without choking up. I'm glad you survived, and wish you the best with putting your life back together. I use a database called Bento to keep a record of the pens I have made, the kits and blanks, and what they cost, although I don't have a great volume (haven't tried to sell any yet.) I printed a .pdf to send to you by PM, but was unable to find a way to send an attachment. If you send me an email at russknanTRASH@optonline.net (and be sure to take out the trash when writing), I'll email the list right back to you. If I can help in any other way, please let me know. Russ


----------



## les-smith (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  I really appreciate the help.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wow.  My prayers are with you and your family.  It looks like there were not any injuries?  That is most important.

I use Exotic Blanks for past history on purchases all the time.  It really helps me remember what I paid for a kit or blank.

I am surprised they aren't just paying out your complete coverage.  It looks like a complete loss and you would think they would take one look and start writing checks.

When you get through this and need some blanks please email me.  I am sure I will have some extra that I have not turned yet that were either gifts or freebies.  More than happy to send a few of them your way.

Take care.  I hope your recover from this is a quick one.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 15, 2013)

brownsfn2 said:


> Wow.  My prayers are with you and your family.  It looks like there were not any injuries?  That is most important.
> 
> I am surprised they aren't just paying out your complete coverage.  It looks like a complete loss and you would think they would take one look and start writing checks.



No one in our family was hurt.  I was locked down at work and the wife and kids left about ten minutes before it showed up.

I'm with you on the writing checks idea.  The structural part of our policy was completed in about 7 days.  Maybe once I start sending our inventory to them I'll have a better idea of how this part is going to play out.


----------



## OOPS (Jun 15, 2013)

I think if you get catalogs from Woodcraft, PSI, Rockler and others you might have used, it will help you remember the little things that you might have had. For instance, things like stop-collars on drill bits or a chamfering tool might not be remembered until you next need them. Browsing the catalogs might help remind you of things you had. 

Keep your head up. Soon you will find a piece of property with enough room to put up the shop you always wanted! We will all be waiting to see the photos, too.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow, glad you and the family are OK. If you just need a break some time just come by the shop and we'll grab some lunch.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 16, 2013)

OOPS said:


> Keep your head up. Soon you will find a piece of property with enough room to put up the shop you always wanted! We will all be waiting to see the photos, too.



Trust me, I've been dreaming.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 16, 2013)

Paul in OKC said:


> Wow, glad you and the family are OK. If you just need a break some time just come by the shop and we'll grab some lunch.



Thanks Paul, I appreciate the offer. Hopefully I'll be placing an order for another vise soon.  The other is probably sitting in Draper lake right now.


----------



## WarrenMorrison (Jun 16, 2013)

Relatively speaking, I'm a newbie here so I probably don't know you as well as most of the others do.  Regardless, I absolutely hate to see something like this happen to anyone, let alone a fellow IAP member.  I'm glad that you and your family are safe, and wish you the best going forward.


----------



## les-smith (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I've got some catalogs on the way.  I had some vendors send me invoices.  I think I have somewhat of a good handle on get a inventory put together.  I've been working the personal goods inventory every night.  I'm good for about an hour and then I just have to stop, it wears me out.   Anyways, I appreciate the help and ideas on how to get this done quicker.  I really want to be completely done with everything by summers end.


----------



## markgum (Jun 20, 2013)

so sorry to hear this.  Keeping you and yours in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## jack rich (Jun 20, 2013)

I can not help with inventory, but when you get up and running let me know I Have hundreds of blanks, both foreign and domestic, be glad to send you a box.
Wish I could do more. Jack


----------



## Ligget (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad to hear you and your family were safe, God bless!


----------



## les-smith (Oct 29, 2013)

Well we've moved into a new house and we've finely got everything we were able to dig out in one place now, most of it in the garage albeit.  We had stuff scattered everywhere (parents/in-laws house, storage unit, rental house) so it’s nice having it in one location.  We've been able to go through what we got out and throw away everything that was ruined or not salvageable.  There is an unimaginable amount of cleaning to do.  
  The garage was what took the brunt of the tornado first, which is where I did my turning and it appears that I've lost about 90% of my pen turning stuff and tools.  All of my power tools, except my mini lathe were destroyed or taken away.  I’m not sure yet if the lathe may have been tweeked or not, but at least it looks like it might be okay, I haven’t had time to check it out yet, we have been beyond busy trying to get our life back on track.  I don't have a clue how the lathe made it.  The corrosion that’s been caused is unbelievable.  You can only imagine what’s in the debris that’s being thrown around, but believe me it’s corrosive, anything metal has been eatin up.  I’ve got all of my pen turning stuff in a tote now and when I look at it and think about what it’s going to take to get back to where I was I’m not sure I got it in me to do again.  When you spend so many years building something up it zaps you when it’s all taken away.  If I do decide to try to get back to where I was I know it won’t happen quickly.  

  Anyways, I wanted to thank everyone; especially those that contacted me, and let you know I appreciate all of the well wishes and support and for the advice on putting an inventory together of what I had.  It really made a difference.   Thanks.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 29, 2013)

I have duplicate tools and supplies.  If you decide to get back into turning, let me know and I will send you what I can to help you get started again.  

We had a burglary a few years ago and many tools and all our guns were stolen.  I had to go through the shop and try to figure out what was stolen.   It would almost have been easier if all the tools were gone.  Trying to sort through 50 years of tool accumulation and determine what was gone was challenging.  We are still finding stuff that went missing but we didn't know it until we needed to use it and it wasn't there.  (A hired handyman stole the keys and went through the house and shop.)  

We did learn just how good our insurance carrier was, though.  After I had turned in the inventory, I found a Milwaukee driver drill I had claimed as stolen.  I called the insurance adjuster and told her to take it off the list, since I had found it.  

When we got the final settlement, it was for full price.  No depreciation!  I called and asked if there was a mistake and she said no, that it was because I had called and reported that $90 drill I found.  She said that I was obviously not trying to defraud the company and to reward my honesty, they dropped $2000 worth of depreciation.

I can really recommend Encompass insurance company!

Sharon


----------



## OZturner (Oct 30, 2013)

Les, our thoughts and prayers go out to you, and your family.
Thank God you were safe, and that it was only material things, that have a chance of being replaced, that you have lost.
Not suggesting that you abuse it, but I would probably start with catalogues from my usual, and the Larger Suppliers such as PSI, Woodcraft, Berea, CSUSA etc 
They usually have an index in a logical sequence, that you can use and create into a spreadsheet, and by thumbing the pages, you will see the items you remember that you had, also it would give you the current replacement value, not only for stock, but also consumables and tools etc.
Hope this helps, unfortunately I am a little bit too far away for more positive assistance.
Chin Up.
Brian


----------



## mredburn (Oct 30, 2013)

I have hundreds of blanks I will never use. Im more than happy to send some  to you if you like. Pm me an address and I will send a med flat rate box of blanks. I dont have much in the way of kits or mandrels.


----------



## les-smith (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks again everyone for the offers.  Between insurance, family, and friends we shouldn't have a problem replacing everything.  It's the mental side of it that has me questioning whether I want to.  Thanks for the offers, that's very nice.


----------



## sbwertz (Oct 30, 2013)

I was born and raised in OK and tornadoes scare me to death. I remember as a child standing at the top of the basement stairs and watching a big twister go by about five miles away. 

We had a hit in Colorado when I was a teenager.  Not nearly the damage you had, but bad enough.  We had to go down into the underground pump house. I had nightmares for months.  I'm so glad you are all ok.  

The only thing that really helps is "tincture of time."  The emotional trauma will get better eventually.  But for years you will reach for that certain something you have always had...and then remember that it isn't there any more.  And it will be the most unlikely things that affect you the most.  

Hang in there.  It WILL get better.  You are all safe...everything else is just "stuff."


----------



## randyrls (Oct 30, 2013)

Les;  If your computer emails survived, you can reconstruct most of what you ordered thru the internet.  Even if the computer was damaged, it is likely the hard drive survived.  The data can be retrieved off it.

I backup my computer about once a week and store the backup in a water-proof, fire-proof, lockbox in the basement.  I keep a record of all major purchases for the house, when, where bought, and how much paid. 

My prayers go with you.....


----------



## les-smith (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks Sharon. Your right, stuff is stuff, the sentimental stuff hurts.  You're right it's kind of odd to need something and realize it ain't there.  All in do time.

Thanks Randy.  I've put a good inventory together.   I worked with CSUSA, Woodcraft,  and other vendors to get my invoices and then I shopped the websites and used the wishlist function to come up with a good inventory list.  The insurance isn't giving me any problems and they've allowed me to bundle some stuff that otherwise I'd have to  itemize. 

I think when you step back and look at the big picture it's evident that the Lord Jesus has really taken care of us, I think we're just tired.


----------



## denniszoomy (Oct 30, 2013)

Les sorry to here about loosing it all. It sounds like you have alot of folks willing to help you out any way possible here. Something you may want to think about or maybe not. Find a piece of wood from your home maybe from a mantel or some other piece and said it aside until he get your shop back up and running. Then make a pen out of it. You could even have it engraved. with the date as a reminder. You can also do this for happier events. Not sure if it is something you moght want to do but it is a thought.

Dennis


----------



## pesto126 (Nov 1, 2013)

Les.. indeed just happy that everyone made it through ok... it will take time to adjust but and hopefully you will be able to enjoy your hobby again down the road... though new to the boards - if there is anything I can do to help - please do not hesitate to request.  - Andy.


----------

